# Mein Teichprojekt:



## majesty (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Jetzt werde ich mal mein Teichprojekt vorstellen:

Vorgeschichte:
Wir hatten 4 Sommer eine sogenannte Badewuchtel (Intex Pool) im Garten. Wie wollten aber etwas Fixes. Lange überlegt Pool/Teich/Pool nein doch Teich oder doch Pool, nein Teich.
Ok. Meine Frau will keine Pflanzen. Ist halt so. Aussehen soll der Teich dann so: Eine "Betonwanne" in der lauter Steine eingedrückt sind (Größe ca. 5x5 bis 15x15 cm). Anfangs wollte ich auch das Wasser wie bei einem Pool reinigen. Also mit Sandfilter und Aktivsauerstoff (Chlor würde ja die Teichfolie nicht aushalten).
So jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen und sagen: "was du da machst ist ja gar kein Teich!!"
Wir haben uns aber für diese Variante entschieden, weil wenn es ein richtiger Pool geworden wäre und wir ihn nicht oft nützen würden, macht er nur viel Arbeit und ist nicht so schön fürs Auge. Mit diesem Pseudoteich haben wir dann eher eine Wohlfühloase zum daneben grillen und chillen 
Jetzt habe ich durch viel im Internet surfen die Biologischen Filter entdeckt. Also möchte ich das Wasser mit so einem Filter und UVC sauber halten.

Teichgröße: ca. 7x5 Meter oben, unten ca. 6x4 Meter. Tiefe 1,2 - 1,3 Meter (das weiß ich erst wenn alles fertig ist) Wasserinhalt ca. 38000 Liter. Tier im Teich werden nur ein Frosch (meine Tochter) eine Meerjungfrau (meine Frau) und eine Forelle (Ich, hoffetlich wird nie ein Kugelfisch daraus) sein.

Zu den Bildern:
Da die Wände/Ufer sehr steil sind ca.70-80 Grad war es nicht möglich irgend einen Untergrund zu machen der für die Folie tauglich ist. Da hält kein Sand. Also habe ich mit Magerbeton die Wände "verputz". Danach kommt dann eine Lage Vlies, Folie noch eine Lage Vlies und dann der Beton rein.

So, das wärs fürs erste. Weitere Bilder folgen....

mfg Bernd


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

Servus Bernd

Herzlich Willkommen

Was spricht gegen einen Filterteich/Klärteich .... ein bisserl einen Platz wirst doch abzweigen können 
Diesen Filter/Klärteich mit reichlich zehrenden/klärenden Pflanzen bestückt ..... 

Warum auf dem Vlies noch mal Beton  ... wegen der Optik ....

Schwimmteiche:
Schwimmteich von Thias
Schwimmteich von Galina
Schwimmteich von Gisbert

Ein kleiner Auszug aus den vielen Schwimmteich-Projekten ... unterliegt keiner Wertung, ich hab sie wahllos heraus gesucht .....


----------



## majesty (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*



Digicat schrieb:


> Warum auf dem Vlies noch mal Beton  ... wegen der Optik .....



Ja wegen der Optik. Da werden Steine eingedrückt.



> Aussehen soll der Teich dann so: Eine "Betonwanne" in der lauter Steine eingedrückt sind (Größe ca. 5x5 bis 15x15 cm).





Gegen den Filter/Klärteich spricht meine Frau.


mfg Bernd


----------



## majesty (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

Hallo!

Ein paar neue Bilder, falls es jemanden interessiert 

mfg Bernd


----------



## Zacky (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

Respekt!!!  War bestimmt ein Haufen Arbeit, und sieht richtig cool aus.toll

Dann kann ja die Badesaison beginnen, oder !?


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

Servus Bernd

Respekt ... 

Dachte nicht das es so gut aussieht 

Aber ....

Sehe nirgends einen Bodenablauf bzw. Skimmeranschluß 

Wie klärst du das Wasser in dem "Becken"


----------



## Lady (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

wow wunderschön!


----------



## majesty (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*



Zacky schrieb:


> Respekt!!!  War bestimmt ein Haufen Arbeit, und sieht richtig cool aus.toll
> 
> Dann kann ja die Badesaison beginnen, oder !?



Ja, war sehr viel Arbeit. Würd ich nicht noch mal machen.
Noch eine Pumpe besorgen und warmes Wetter bestellen, dann gehts los!


----------



## majesty (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Bernd
> 
> Respekt ...
> 
> ...



Bodenablauf gibt es keinen, dafür habe ich in der Ecke die am tiefsten ist eine kleine Vertiefung in der ich eine Pumpe (18000l/h) stellen kann, dann ist das Becken schnell leer. Der Skimmer kommt unter die Liegefläche, die ja ein bisschen übers Wasser ragt. Der Anschluss erfolgt mit einem Schlauch den ich verstecken werde. Sauberhalten werde ich das Wasser mit Aktivsauerstoff und einer Sandfilteranlage. Später mache ich vielleicht einen Biopool draus. Aber jetzt wird zuerst das Rrundherum noch fertig gemacht, und dann wird gebadet gebadet und nochmal gebadet!!!

mfg Bernd


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*

oh, mein gott....was für eine Arbeit! :shock 
ich hätte Angst, das alles "umsonst" war, weil sich bestimmt ein Algenfilm auf den Steinen bildet 
Die Filterung würde mich nun auch mal interessieren, so ganz ohne Pflanzen...?


----------



## majesty (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Mein Teichprojekt:*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> oh, mein gott....was für eine Arbeit! :shock
> ich hätte Angst, das alles "umsonst" war, weil sich bestimmt ein Algenfilm auf den Steinen bildet
> Die Filterung würde mich nun auch mal interessieren, so ganz ohne Pflanzen...?



Ja, es war wirklich viel Arbeit!



majesty schrieb:


> ......Sauberhalten werde ich das Wasser mit Aktivsauerstoff und einer Sandfilteranlage. Später mache ich vielleicht einen Biopool draus......



mfg Bernd


----------

